# 72% Of Babies Born To Unwed Mothers



## Tank (Nov 6, 2010)

Things move slowly here. Women sit shoulder-to-shoulder in the narrow waiting room, sometimes for more than an hour. Carroll does not rush her mothers in and out. She wants her babies born as healthy as possible, so Carroll spends time talking to the mothers about how they should care for themselves, what she expects them to do  and why they need to get married.

Blacks struggle with 72 percent unwed mothers rate - Yahoo! News


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 6, 2010)

So the just say no plan is having a bit of trouble?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> So the just say no plan is having a bit of trouble?



What part of NO don't they understand?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> So the just say no plan is having a bit of trouble?



You're pretty casual about the situation, eh?

"Here is the lottery ticket that single mothers are handing their innocent children by choosing to raise them without fathers: Controlling for socioeconomic status, race, and place of residence, *the strongest predictor of whether a person will end up in prison *is that he was raised by a single parent. By 1996, 70 percent of inmates in state juvenile detention centers serving long-term sentences were raised by single mothers. *Seventy-two percent of juvenile murderers and 60 percent of rapists come from single-mother homes. Seventy percent of teenage births, dropouts, suicides, runaways, juvenile delinquents, and child murderers involve children raised by single mothers. *Girls raised without fathers are more sexually promiscuous and more likely to end up divorced. A 1990 study by the Progressive Policy Institute showed that *after controlling for single motherhood, the difference between black and white crime rates disappeared. *Various studies have come up with slightly different numbers, but all the figures are grim. According to the Index of Leading Cultural Indicators, children from single-parent families account for *63 percent of all youth suicides, 70 percent of all teenage pregnancies, 71 percent of all adolescent chemical/substance abuse,* 80 percent of all prison inmates, and 90 percent of all homeless and runaway children.

A study cited in the Village Voice produced similar numbers. It found that children brought up in single-mother homes 'are five times more likely to* commit suicide, nine times more likely to drop out of high school, 10 times more likely to abuse chemical substances, 14 times more likely to commit rape (for the boys), 20 times more likely to end up in prison, and 32 times more likely to run away from home.' Single motherhood is like a farm team for future criminals and social outcasts.*"
Coulter, "Guilty"
(emphasis mine)


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 6, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> A 1990 study by the Progressive Policy Institute showed that after controlling for single motherhood, the difference between black and white crime rates disappeared.



Well, thats an interesting factoid.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 6, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, more than 99.9% of all babies, regardless of sex or race, are born naked.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 6, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> If I'm not mistaken, more than 99.9% of all babies, regardless of sex or race, are born naked.



What are the other .1% born wearing?


----------



## McDowell's (Nov 6, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm not mistaken, more than 99.9% of all babies, regardless of sex or race, are born naked.
> ...



A beaver fur coat...


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 6, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > So the just say no plan is having a bit of trouble?
> ...



No is the most misunderstood word by the young.


----------



## McDowell's (Nov 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> So the just say no plan is having a bit of trouble?



Or it could be a combination of the "you can have all the 'safe' sex you want" and "you don't need anyone else's help you're a strong woman" plans that are having a bit of trouble.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 6, 2010)

You're pretty casual about the situation, eh?

Why not?  They are not my children, either the mother or the babies.
I can do nothing about the situation so why should I get all false outraged about it?

Amazing how many grandparents are raising their childrens babies while the children run out to make more.


----------



## Tank (Nov 6, 2010)

If nothing else destoys America, this surely will.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 6, 2010)

McDowell's said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > So the just say no plan is having a bit of trouble?
> ...



Obviously even to the most challenged among us that safe sex was NOT practiced.
Strong woman?  Heck most of the mothers are still children themselves.

I think a considerable amount of blame belongs on their parents heads.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> So the just say no plan is having a bit of trouble?



I don't know about that, but I do know that as it stands the number one killer of African Americans isn't murder, or Sickle-cell anemia, etc...its abortion.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 6, 2010)

It is beyond a problem, it is a true epidemic.
And, that I have seen, no national leaders in the black community are brave enough to speak up about it - and the media considers anything that puts black people in a bad light - taboo.
So the problem will continue. As it is, it will reach 75% by 2015...80% by the end of this decade...80%.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 6, 2010)

Tank said:


> Things move slowly here. Women sit shoulder-to-shoulder in the narrow waiting room, sometimes for more than an hour. Carroll does not rush her mothers in and out. She wants her babies born as healthy as possible, so Carroll spends time talking to the mothers about how they should care for themselves, what she expects them to do  and why they need to get married.
> 
> Blacks struggle with 72 percent unwed mothers rate - Yahoo! News


What do you propose be done about it?


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 6, 2010)

The problem of unwed preganacies is far from limited to the black community.

Unwed preganacies of all skintones do not have the stigma in our society as they once did.
Palins daughter?
heck she makes big money off of it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 6, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm not mistaken, more than 99.9% of all babies, regardless of sex or race, are born naked.
> ...



A skullcap that looks a lot like a condom.


----------



## Tank (Nov 6, 2010)

Ravi said:


> What do you propose be done about it?


Maybe instead of paying people to have children, we could have some kind of liberal affirmative action wefare like program that pays black and hispanic women not to have so many kids.


----------



## Tank (Nov 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> The problem of unwed preganacies is far from limited to the black community.


Ya, it's probably just a sterotype thing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 6, 2010)

Tank said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The problem of unwed preganacies is far from limited to the black community.
> ...



No it isn't a stereotype...that is ridiculous (with due respect)
Soon to be 8 out of 10 born out of wedlock is *waaaaay* more than any other race. 
As of 2008 - the percentage for whites is 28%. (Still of course a serious problem)


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 6, 2010)

Tank said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The problem of unwed preganacies is far from limited to the black community.
> ...



why no uproar from you about Palins fatherless grandchild?

A couple of decades ago the stigma from that would have exempted her from running for president.


----------



## Tank (Nov 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> why no uproar from you about Palins fatherless grandchild?


The child is not "fatherless".


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 6, 2010)

Tank said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > why no uproar from you about Palins fatherless grandchild?
> ...



Technically no, but the poor thing is a bastard, technically.


----------



## Tank (Nov 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


So are 72% of African Americans


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 6, 2010)

Tank said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



yes, and your point being?


----------



## Tank (Nov 6, 2010)

Point's made


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually you were incorrect.  That 72% is not for all African Americans.


----------



## IanC (Nov 7, 2010)

low IQ is very predictive of out-of-wedlock babies. and most of the other bad outcomes mentioned. it is no coincidence that blacks are saddled with severe social dysfunction because they have the largest preponderance of low IQ individuals.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 7, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> McDowell's said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



You mean their PARENT'S head, since most of them are also the fruits of single-parent (or no-father) families.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 7, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Well, despite the efforts by the left to bring that stigma back, the reason there's no outcry is because Palin's daughter does not represent the majority of white women, so there is no parallel.


----------



## editec (Nov 7, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> If I'm not mistaken, more than 99.9% of all babies, regardless of sex or race, are born naked.


 

And poor, too.
\
Lazy parasites won't be worth a damn for at least seven or eight years.

And given our silly policies against making children dig for coal and work in factories, they're a burden on society for longer than that, too.

Any truly serious Randian would be totally opposed to children because they're so obviously collectivists parasites.


----------



## Colin (Nov 7, 2010)

What is mass confusion in Harlem? 

Father's Day.


----------



## chanel (Nov 7, 2010)

Teen pregnancy has become socially acceptable and even celebrated in some areas.  As long as minority females give their men a pass when it comes to taking care of their responsibilties, it will only get worse.  It's really up to the women to say they've had enough. Unfortunately many young women aren't too bright.

Personally I would like to see sex ed classes include changing dirty diapers, cleaning up vomit, and graphic photos of episitomies.  That could work.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 7, 2010)

chanel said:


> Teen pregnancy has become socially acceptable and even celebrated in some areas.  As long as minority females give their men a pass when it comes to taking care of their responsibilties, it will only get worse.  It's really up to the women to say they've had enough. Unfortunately many young women aren't too bright.
> 
> Personally I would like to see sex ed classes include changing dirty diapers, cleaning up vomit, and graphic photos of episitomies.  That could work.



I think it'll take a lot more than that. 

Personally, I'd like to see a 'carrot and stick' approach to single parents. As a society, we cannot afford the continued acceptance of girls having kids they can't afford to raise. Since I've already done a thread on how we might approach the issue, I won't repeat it here but there are ways that we could do it.


----------



## chanel (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you post a  link to your thread.  This is an issue that concerns me personally as a teacher.  Too many girls thinking motherhood is bliss and too many mothers (and teachers) celebrating this "blessing".  It makes me nuts.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2010)

Tank said:


> Things move slowly here. Women sit shoulder-to-shoulder in the narrow waiting room, sometimes for more than an hour. Carroll does not rush her mothers in and out. She wants her babies born as healthy as possible, so Carroll spends time talking to the mothers about how they should care for themselves, what she expects them to do  and why they need to get married.
> 
> Blacks struggle with 72 percent unwed mothers rate - Yahoo! News




She should mind her own business, not all unwed mothers are teens.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 7, 2010)

chanel said:


> Can you post a  link to your thread.  This is an issue that concerns me personally as a teacher.  Too many girls thinking motherhood is bliss and too many mothers (and teachers) celebrating this "blessing".  It makes me nuts.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...-the-major-problem-in-the-us.html#post2718143


----------



## California Girl (Nov 7, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Things move slowly here. Women sit shoulder-to-shoulder in the narrow waiting room, sometimes for more than an hour. Carroll does not rush her mothers in and out. She wants her babies born as healthy as possible, so Carroll spends time talking to the mothers about how they should care for themselves, what she expects them to do  and why they need to get married.
> ...



Sarah, society is paying for these kids, that makes it everyone's business.


----------



## chanel (Nov 7, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Things move slowly here. Women sit shoulder-to-shoulder in the narrow waiting room, sometimes for more than an hour. Carroll does not rush her mothers in and out. She wants her babies born as healthy as possible, so Carroll spends time talking to the mothers about how they should care for themselves, what she expects them to do  and why they need to get married.
> ...



You're right.  But that's when many start with baby #1.   Babies 2, 3, 4 etc. are usually born later.


----------



## chanel (Nov 7, 2010)

It cracks me up that the same people who cry about chubby kids and demonize parents who buy their kids happy meals, have absolutely no problem with parents who allow their daughters to sleep with their boyfriends.  "It's no one's business"?  Oh yes it is.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



How is getting married helping the situation if these are all poor Black children?  The woman needs a job, she isn't capable of solving issues that require brain power.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't see how being married or not is relevant to anything. 50% of marriages end in divorce.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 7, 2010)

We could always offer to pay unwed mothers to abort.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 7, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Please don't do a 'Maddie' on me, Sarah. I said nothing about being married. I don't care whether someone is married or not. I care only when they have kids and expect the taxpayer to pick up the tab for their offspring.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



What?  

It said in the article that she "consults" with teens and encourages them to marry.  How does that help get them off the dole?  She is advising them but has no idea how to help.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post a  link to your thread.  This is an issue that concerns me personally as a teacher.  Too many girls thinking motherhood is bliss and too many mothers (and teachers) celebrating this "blessing".  It makes me nuts.
> ...



This forum is not the place to debate all the issues - costs and human misery - of a topic so broad.  I do want to commend CG for the thought she put into "an-idealists...".

That said, in California the Depts of Social Service and Probation have battled these issues for decades.  Too many of the children of children end up in out-of-home placements (foster and group homes) at an enormous cost - to them and to society.  Neglected and abused kids end up cared for by social service, many of these kids begin life in foster homes and remain there until they are 18 - at 18 they are out, ready or not and the years in placement may have included stays in a dozen or more foster/group homes with little or no contact with family.
Many girls want a family and soon become a an unwed mother.
Many 601's (Ca welfare and institutions code for a neglected or abused child) act out, and minor crimes (petty theft, fighting with other wards, experimenting with drugs) & wear out  foster parents/social service group homes, leading to police involvement.  Soon these abused and neglected kids end up in court and get a new number - 602.  This changes them from abused and neglected into Delinquents.
A 602 may now be housed with other 602's, gangsters, murderers, rapists - other 602's who may have been abused and neglected (and usually were) but have graduated in a criminal lifestyle.
Juvenile Halls lack the staff and budget to do much in the way of classifying kids on their level of delinquency.  Most house the kids on units by age and size.  So a tall 17 year old abused and neglected kid who smoked too much weed to remain in foster care is housed in a room with a 14 year old whose tall, buff and & street wise; a kid held on sexual assault charges.
The outcome for the 17 year old is not pretty (I investigated the 17 yo's rape).


----------



## chanel (Nov 7, 2010)

I think her plan has a lot of merit.  Kids need two parents; whether they are married or not.  However, it's a lot easier for a man to walk away before he has a chance to bond with the baby.  Divorced women generally get child support and have visitation arrangements.  Never been married women often are left with nothing.  Girls with involved fathers tend to avoid teen pregnancy.  That's the way to stop the cycle in my opinion.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 7, 2010)

chanel said:


> I think her plan has a lot of merit.  Kids need two parents; whether they are married or not.  However, it's a lot easier for a man to walk away before he has a chance to bond with the baby.  Divorced women generally get child support and have visitation arrangements.  Never been married women often are left with nothing.  Girls with involved fathers tend to avoid teen pregnancy.  That's the way to stop the cycle in my opinion.



Sex education beginning at age 12 for girls, a bit later for boys is a first step.  If a child is able to create life they need to know the facts about conception and STD.  How conception happens and how to prevent it.  What we are doing today is insane, yet we continue to pursue the same policies and have the same arguments as lives are created and destroyed.
BTW, have you ever looked at the literature on Youth or Peer Courts?  Though not directly on topic you've in the past brought up other issues with students, it's worth a look, imho.


----------



## chanel (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks wry.  I'll check it out.

Without sounding too trite, I am a big proponent of girl sports as well.  There's been some research...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 7, 2010)

chanel said:


> Thanks wry.  I'll check it out.
> 
> Without sounding too trite, I am a big proponent of girl sports as well.  There's been some research...



I agree.   I believe middle schools ought to have co-ed teams; many sports are appropriate:  Softball, volleyball, soccer, basketball, bowling and track (especially mixed relays).
Boys and Girls are curious, playing together under supervised sport acitivity makes sense and need not cost the district much money.  Parent volunteers, and high school athletes who earn HS  credit might be recruited to coach & supervise.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > A 1990 study by the Progressive Policy Institute showed that after controlling for single motherhood, the difference between black and white crime rates disappeared.
> ...




It certainly is.

And it is reinforces the criticism of the Great Society Programs which encouraged black teenage girls to have babies out of wedlock as a career choice.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Why do you always focus on partisan matters and rarely (ever?) on substantive ideas to solve problems?


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 7, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



so all unwed mothers are not capable of solving issues that require brain power?
That would include the white unwed mothers too I would suppose?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 7, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



Firstly, can I just say.... I find it quite unnerving when you compliment anything I write. 

The comments you made above are exactly WHY I wrote the 'An Idealists...". Because sooner rather than later - we need to address this issue. It is probably the most impactive issue we have as a society. If we could find a way to address it, we could fix many of the resulting issues. Every major issue we face as a society is fixable by changing the attitude of the next generation. It worked the first time around - when we decided that it was 'fine' for young females to have kids without fathers. To not hold fathers responsible for their children. (I know we pay lip service to doing that but, in fact, we do not). 

If we address that issue BEFORE these kids have kids, the impact for all of society is hugely beneficial. 

I know it would be hard. I appreciate that it would mean that most of us would have to accept things that we would prefer not to accept - both liberals and conservatives - but, in the long term - it would help us build a better America.


----------



## chanel (Nov 7, 2010)

Well I'm sure we all know successful black people.  And most of them have one thing in common.  Any guesses?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...




Why do you always refuse to understand the causes of the problems in the first place?

Misguided government programs destroyed black family formation, especially in urban areas.  Neglecting this fact when trying to "solve problems" leads to more of the same misguided policies which created the problems in the first place.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 7, 2010)

So unwed pregnancies are the government's fault?

Sheesh.

More like Gods fault if anyones besides the persons involved.
He created we hormone driven creatures.
Or so most seem to believe.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Description of Confusing Cause and Effect
This fallacy is committed when a person assumes that one event must cause another just because the events occur together. More formally, this fallacy involves drawing the conclusion that A is the cause of B simply because A and B are in regular conjunction (and there is not a common cause that is actually the cause of A and B). The mistake being made is that the causal conclusion is being drawn without adequate justification.

Consider if you will:  "...in California the Depts of Social Service and Probation have battled these issues for decades. Too many of the children of children end up in out-of-home placements (foster and group homes) at an enormous cost - to them and to society. Neglected and abused kids end up cared for by social service, many of these kids begin life in foster homes and remain there until they are 18 - at 18 they are out, ready or not and the years in placement may have included stays in a dozen or more foster/group homes with little or no contact with family."
"*Many girls want a family and soon become an unwed mother*."  They crave what they know they missed.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2010)

72% is a freakn catastrophe for blacks if they want to get ahead socially and economically

Regardless of racism, unemployment, education or whatever else is preventing blacks from succeeding economically, if 72 % have no father, they are doomed to fail. No one else but the black community is able to do anything about the failure of black fathers to take care of their children. 
Until the black community takes strong actions against absent fathers, they will always struggle economically


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 7, 2010)

Truth rw.

Personal responsibility.  You do not have it?  the chances are near 100% that your children will not either.


----------



## Tank (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> So unwed pregnancies are the government's fault?
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> ...




It's not a coincidence that black family formation dropped significantly after the Great Society programs were put in place.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 7, 2010)

Tis true, rw.

Black Fathers do need to take more responsibility for their own children....they need to man up....or stop f-ing around haphazardly.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2010)

That sounds great in theory - but who is teaching black boys how to grow up into Men?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > So unwed pregnancies are the government's fault?
> ...


I don't believe that is accurate.

I believe the falling apart of blacks and marriage came in the 60's.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> That sounds great in theory - but who is teaching black boys how to grow up into Men?



big Brothers for one.

you volunteering to help?

there is Big Sisters as well.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2010)

Care4all said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




That's when (Lyndon Johnson's) Great Society programs began.


----------



## chanel (Nov 7, 2010)

I worked in the same office with BB/BS several years ago and they could not get Big Brothers.  They started letting the boys go with Big Sisters to compensate.  I never got that.  

I went to an Eagle Scout ceremony for one of my students and at least three adults who spoke said something like "We know you wanted your father here but...."  "I know you invited your father but..."  blah blah blah.  Obviously he was upset that his father was not going to attend even though he lived in the community.  I sooooo wanted someone to say "I know it hurts you that your father is not here, but the man is a total dickhead and does not deserve a son like you".  That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



ahhhh, was thinking on the line or roosevelt....my mistake.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 7, 2010)

It's too bad a thread with such great potential is being undercut by Tank the racist and Boedicca the partisan hack.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank goodness Slobbert the troll is here to point out the only two posters who have posted anything that even remotely resembles a fact.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 7, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Thank goodness Slobbert the troll is here to point out *the only two posters *who have posted anything that even remotely resembles a fact.



And enter stage left, Allie who actually believes Tank and Boedicca not only make good points but also believe everybody else in the thread has not. How rich.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 7, 2010)

Really? What point did you make?


----------



## Tank (Nov 7, 2010)

What if the way blacks are behaving is natural?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



and expanded by nixon, and ford later on....


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 7, 2010)

And you already said the thread had great potential, nitwit. Guess who started the thread? 

That pretty much leaves you out there, swinging in the fetid gush of wind created by your trolling.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



What are you proposing?

These children already have no father. Are you saying they should have funding cut off for food and shelter to teach them a lesson?

In the absence of social programs, what are you proposing to fill the void?


----------



## Tank (Nov 7, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> What are you proposing?
> 
> These children already have no father. Are you saying they should have funding cut off for food and shelter to teach them a lesson?
> 
> In the absence of social programs, what are you proposing to fill the void?


You feed them, they'll breed them.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 7, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> *And you already said the thread had great potential, nitwit.* Guess who started the thread?
> 
> That pretty much leaves you out there, swinging in the fetid gush of wind created by your trolling.



Yes, it did. It's a topic that should be discussed. However, like I said, it was undercut from the very beginning by Tank the racist. Or do you not think Tank is a racist?


----------



## Tank (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't hate any race of people, because I understand why they are different.

The way blacks are behaving is natural


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Tank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What are you proposing?
> ...



Tank

Please leave this conversation to the adults. We all realize you crave attention, but you will have to look elsewhere


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Back to the subject at hand

I think this is an issue for the Black Churches and Black Families. Black males who do not take care of their children need to be ostracized, just like males are in other cultures. It means he is not welcome at home, he is not welcome in the community, he is not welcome socially.

Black women need to show some backbone and demand responsibility from their males. If you have sex with a man who already has several children with different women, you know what you are getting with a mate


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 7, 2010)

When we freed the slaves, we forgot to send them back to africa. Is it too late?


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 7, 2010)

Modbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > *And you already said the thread had great potential, nitwit.* Guess who started the thread?
> ...



So was the founder of Planned Parenthood, whose primary focus was eliminating "undesireables".

Your point? We are discussing it. All of us except you, that is. You just swing by to throw insults. The fact of the matter is that social programs have resulted in an increase in poverty, an increased in children born out of wedlock, an increase in drug addiction and indigency. The fact of the matter is that these problems affect the black population in a proportionally staggering way. So what is your proposal? Continue to encourage them to live off the state, fuck like rabbits and refuse to work? Good idea!


----------



## Tank (Nov 7, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Back to the subject at hand
> 
> I think this is an issue for the Black Churches and Black Families. Black males who do not take care of their children need to be ostracized, just like males are in other cultures. It means he is not welcome at home, he is not welcome in the community, he is not welcome socially.
> 
> Black women need to show some backbone and demand responsibility from their males. If you have sex with a man who already has several children with different women, you know what you are getting with a mate


Nice rightwinger, problem solved.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 7, 2010)

Black women simply need to charge more for sex. Get the support payments up front.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2010)

Tank said:


> What if the way blacks are behaving is natural?



It's not.

Before the Great Society programs, Oakland had a thriving black middle class.  It's heartbreaking to see the elderly people who had strong nuclear and extended families back then trying to maintain their homes in the midst of gang violence.

As to those whose panties are in a wad because a couple of us dare to speak up regarding the cause of widespread single motherhood in the black community, the truth hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2010)

Care4all said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Indeed.   That's the problem with Big Government programs, they just keep expanding and expanding, regardless of the make up of the administration.  Entitlements on autopilot are destructive in more ways than one.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...




Hold the men responsible for child support for one.

Quit rewarding women for having multiple children out of wedlock with expanded benefits.  Take the children away and put them in foster homes.  Having babies without the means to support them should not be a career choice.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> Black women simply need to charge more for sex. Get the support payments up front.




Whose sock puppet are you, you nasty troll?


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > Black women simply need to charge more for sex. Get the support payments up front.
> ...



What does that even mean? You trying to insult me?

The time has come when black women need to get than a rock of crack for sex, don't you think?


----------



## Tank (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > What if the way blacks are behaving is natural?
> ...


But this is the way blacks behave everywhere in the world.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 7, 2010)

What part is the media playing in promoting or increasing the publics acceptance of unwed motherhood by promoting Bristol Palin and her unwed pregnancy and child?
The republicans for endorsing her mother for VP?

Go ahead and neg me again if you want CG.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 7, 2010)

hmm this thread dissapeared from my subscribed list


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Who pays for foster care?  We already make fathers pay child support


----------



## nraforlife (Nov 7, 2010)

Solution- (Motherd) First child out-of-wedlock is immediately taken by the State and placed for permanent adoption. Second child out-of-wedlock is immediately taken by the State and placed for permanent adoption. Mother gets her tubes tied then and there.

(Fathers) First out of wedlock kid- father is taxed for full expense of raising the child. Second offense all fathers's assets are confiscated and he goes to Coventry for life with his tubes tied.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2010)

nraforlife said:


> Solution- (Motherd) First child out-of-wedlock is immediately taken by the State and placed for permanent adoption. Second child out-of-wedlock is immediately taken by the State and placed for permanent adoption. Mother gets her tubes tied then and there.
> 
> (Fathers) First out of wedlock kid- father is taxed for full expense of raising the child. Second offense all fathers's assets are confiscated and he goes to Coventry for life with his tubes tied.



I thought you guys were tired of Big Government getting into peoples private lives


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 7, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> > Solution- (Motherd) First child out-of-wedlock is immediately taken by the State and placed for permanent adoption. Second child out-of-wedlock is immediately taken by the State and placed for permanent adoption. Mother gets her tubes tied then and there.
> ...



This one's a strange case. In his case Christian Taliban isn't hyperbole, it's descriptive. He openly supports American theocracy and people like Fred Phelps, a normal con he is not.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 7, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In California the state and county pay for Foster placement.  Under AFDC the Feds paid 95%; after AFDC, the Feds pay 5% (I believe).  Welfare reform under Clinton reorganized AFDC (Aid to Families with Dependent Chidren) into TANF (Temporary Aid for Needy Families).
The District Attorney Family Support unit goes after fathers who fail to support their children.  Tax refunds are confiscated and wages are garnished and offenders are prosecuted for failure to support.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 7, 2010)

good luck finding foster parents. We don't have enough for the kids we need to place NOW.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 7, 2010)

the poverty pimps like Al Sharpton are loving this.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 7, 2010)

People pay attention to Al Sharpton?


----------



## IanC (Nov 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



there are significant differences in types of single parent families. widowed, divorced or breakup of a long term common law relationship are much different than cases where the father is basically unknown. 

I think there should still be a certain amount of stigma associated with out of wedlock births. in much the same way that "locks only keep honest people honest" stigma helps to keep people more focussed on doing the right thing by giving children two parents and a better chance at life.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 8, 2010)

IanC said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



50% of marriages end in divorce, your argument has just suffered an epic fail. Sorry.


----------



## IanC (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



two points for that. children do better in life with a father in their household, even if the marriage dissolves. and the 50% statistic is markedly skewed because people who get divorced once often have at least one other failed marriage, some many more.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 8, 2010)

Trying to get liberals to understand that they helped bring this to fact is impossible.

They will say; Blame the parents.  W/o ever noticing that they tought them to be like this.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 8, 2010)

I find it odd that no one has commented on the fact that during the time period in the data set, single motherhood has also increased from 4% to 29% among white mothers.

I would rather see the study picking economic status and not ethnic background as the comparison point.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 8, 2010)

To new a few, Bill Cosby, George Washington and Charles Darwin were all brought up by single parents. Tom Cruise also, but that's a push.


----------



## IanC (Nov 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I find it odd that no one has commented on the fact that during the time period in the data set, single motherhood has also increased from 4% to 29% among white mothers.
> 
> I would rather see the study picking economic status and not ethnic background as the comparison point.



good points.

high socioeconomic status women who have the greatest ability to actually care for an out-of-wedlock birth are the least likely to actually do it. they understand the benefits of two parent families.


----------



## IanC (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> To new a few, Bill Cosby, George Washington and Charles Darwin were all brought up by single parents. Tom Cruise also, but that's a push.



you're not saying that they were successful because they came from a single parent family, or are you????


----------



## topspin (Nov 8, 2010)

so more white babies are born out of wedlock, but we need to frame it as a BLACK issue.
 Wonder if there would be more dads around if 25% of the young black men weren't in jail?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

Besides basketball; having unprotected sex is the only other form of cheap entertainment in the ghetto.


----------



## Middleman (Nov 8, 2010)

This is a serious problem for the Black community. It is at the heart of many of their other problems. It's very sad.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Nov 8, 2010)

One point... unwed does not necessarily mean fatherless.

Continue.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

Definition of:  "mass confusion"

Father's Day in Harlem


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 8, 2010)

radiomanatl said:


> big black dog said:
> 
> 
> > if i'm not mistaken, more than 99.9% of all babies, regardless of sex or race, are born naked.
> ...


 
"Return to Sender"


----------



## Liberty (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> To new a few, Bill Cosby, George Washington and Charles Darwin were all brought up by single parents. Tom Cruise also, but that's a push.



Washington's family was not divorced (not saying you said that, but just making it clear). His dad died when he was 11.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Besides basketball; having unprotected sex is the only other form of cheap entertainment in the ghetto.



Is that why muslim men have so many wives?


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 8, 2010)

IanC said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > To new a few, Bill Cosby, George Washington and Charles Darwin were all brought up by single parents. Tom Cruise also, but that's a push.
> ...



I'm saying it doesn't matter.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 8, 2010)

Washington was a success?  He never even said the pledge of alliegance.


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 8, 2010)

WOW that is nearly 3/4! 

Liberals will want you to believe that a single parent family is OK, because many children of single parents households turn out fine! 

HOWEVER, the reality is when the father is in the children's lives they have a much better chance of staying out of trouble, going to college and being a hard worker. All the research points to that!

Time for Black People to stop blaming the White Man, they must stand on their own two feet and take responsibility for the ill conditions of the black community. Its not the white man's fault. If anything the White Man tries to help the doomed black community!



Tank said:


> Things move slowly here. Women sit shoulder-to-shoulder in the narrow waiting room, sometimes for more than an hour. Carroll does not rush her mothers in and out. She wants her babies born as healthy as possible, so Carroll spends time talking to the mothers about how they should care for themselves, what she expects them to do  and why they need to get married.
> 
> Blacks struggle with 72 percent unwed mothers rate - Yahoo! News


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 8, 2010)

*72% Of Babies Born To Unwed Mothers*

I have 2 kids and am not married, my kids are in the top 10% of their class. Marriage is a religious thing and I'm agnostic. (yes, I live with my partner).


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I find it odd that no one has commented on the fact that during the time period in the data set, single motherhood has also increased from 4% to 29% among white mothers.
> 
> I would rather see the study picking economic status and not ethnic background as the comparison point.



There is a big difference between 29% and 72%. The numbers of unwed births are destroying black communities. A child born to a single mother can still be successful but is starting out with two strikes against them

Cutting down the number of single mother births can be done. It does not  take much for a father to take responsibility for his children.

It starts with black women saying no to men who have proven to be irresponsible in caring for their children. Men who are denied sex can be highly motivated


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> *72% Of Babies Born To Unwed Mothers*
> 
> I have 2 kids and am not married, my kids are in the top 10% of their class. Marriage is a religious thing and I'm agnostic. (yes, I live with my partner).



It they have a good male role model there who loves and cares for them I see no difference in the marriage aspect of it all.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



Actually you are saying that they are in the percentage that make it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> It starts with black women saying no to men who have proven to be irresponsible in caring for their children. Men who are denied sex can be highly motivated



The women are just as bad as the men in the ghetto.

Plus, babies are their free meal ticket; food stamps, section 8 housing, free day care, free schooling, utilities paid for, etc.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> *72% Of Babies Born To Unwed Mothers*
> 
> I have 2 kids and am not married, my kids are in the top 10% of their class. Marriage is a religious thing and I'm agnostic. (yes, I live with my partner).



Good for you.  But you missed the point.  The research specifically points to single unwed mothers.

By a strick definition, you are not single.  The children have a man around as an example of what a man should be and do.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...




And the other 50% end up in relationships that last a lifetime


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

There is a direct correlation between the number of piercings/tattoos a single woman has.

And the number of children with different last names she has given birth to.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> *72% Of Babies Born To Unwed Mothers*
> 
> I have 2 kids and am not married, my kids are in the top 10% of their class. Marriage is a religious thing and I'm agnostic. (yes, I live with my partner).



Its the same old "Marriage is just a piece of paper....our love is just the same" 

I fail to see how you can commit to having two kids together yet you cannot commit to each other.
When my wife and I got married we knew many couples that just lived together and claimed it was the same thing. None of those couples are together today. I know many married couples that celebrate 50 years of marriage. I have never seen anyone celebrate 50 years of living together


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > *72% Of Babies Born To Unwed Mothers*
> ...


By not being married she can get section 8 housing, food stamps, free day care, etc.

Claiming to be agnostic is just a cop out and an excuse to make herself feel better.

Her partner (man?) is a terrible example of what a man is to be like for the children to see.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



And a very miniscule percentage are smarter than both groups and never marry or have children.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...


They are called Gay


----------



## Middleman (Nov 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > *72% Of Babies Born To Unwed Mothers*
> ...



Exactly right.


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I find it odd that no one has commented on the fact that during the time period in the data set, single motherhood has also increased from 4% to 29% among white mothers.


Thanks to you and your ilk forcing intergration


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 8, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope that is a much larger percentage than those of whom I speak.
Those I speak of are either total losers who live with mom and post on the net and play games  or very succesfull and retire very early and comfortably.

btw you married?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


Yes, and with children.


----------



## IanC (Nov 8, 2010)

these stats are for whites only. comparable ones for blacks would make the researcher unemployable.

I think intelligence is the root cause of most social dysfunctions. deterioration of culture is exacerbating it through lowering of standards.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2010)

IanC said:


> these stats are for whites only. comparable ones for blacks would make the researcher unemployable.
> 
> I think intelligence is the root cause of most social dysfunctions. deterioration of culture is exacerbating it through lowering of standards.



You need to rent "Idiocracy"


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> *72% Of Babies Born To Unwed Mothers*
> 
> I have 2 kids and am not married, my kids are in the top 10% of their class. Marriage is a religious thing and I'm agnostic. (yes, I live with my partner).



Melissa

I think a bigger problem for our society is that racists are allowed to breed and pass their hatred onto their children.

Hopefully, natural selection will take care of that problem


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 8, 2010)

IanC said:


> these stats are for whites only. comparable ones for blacks would make the researcher unemployable.
> 
> I think intelligence is the root cause of most social dysfunctions. deterioration of culture is exacerbating it through lowering of standards.



I'm going to go part way with you on this one...the culture and expecially the input of the left wing that permeates the thinking that actually authorizes destructive behavior in black society...

a.	We learned too well during the upheavals of that decade [the Sixties] how to be Americas pre-eminent victims. Glenn Loury, "Black Political Culture after the Sixties," in Second Thoughts: Former Radicals Look Back at the Sixties, P. Collier and D. Horowitz, eds., p. 143

b.	The activist Dick Gregory, a comedian who long ago gave up laughs for conspiracy theories, also blames King's death on a government plot, as he does the mysterious murder of twenty-eight blacks in Atlanta in 1979-81 (which he ascribes to government scientists' taking the tips of their penises to use in a serum for countering cancer). Conspiracy Theories Everywhere - Conspiracy: How the Paranoid Style Flourishes and Where It Comes From - by Daniel Pipes

c.	Jesse Jackson claimed that the murders were part of a nationwide racial conspiracy and claimed it was open season on black people. 40. The Atlanta Murders No matter that the killer turned out to be a black man.

d.	The disproportionate incidence of AIDS and drug use among blacks prompts prominent figures to endorse a conspiracy theory that the U.S. government is behind these epidemics. The comedian Bill Cosby asserts that AIDS was "started by human beings to get after certain people they don't like." The movie director Spike Lee announced (in an advertisement for the Benetton clothing shops, of all places) that "AIDS is a government-engineered disease." On late-night television, rap singer Kool Moe Dee portrayed AIDS as a genocidal plot against blacks, with no dissent from host Arsenio Hall. A mass-circulation magazine for blacks ran as its cover story, "AIDS: Is It Genocide?" Steven Cokely, a well-known former Chicago municipal official, gave the plot an antisemitic twist, telling of Jewish doctors who injected black babies with AIDS as part of a plot to take over the world. Conspiracy Theories Everywhere - Conspiracy: How the Paranoid Style Flourishes and Where It Comes From - by Daniel Pipes

Since our darker brethren are steeped in the idea of victimization, any deleterious behavior can be explained away as 'what else could they do...'

One of the finest aspects- perhaps the only one-  of President Obama's administration is the use of the bully pulpit in emphasizing education, and father's remaining with their families.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > *72% Of Babies Born To Unwed Mothers*
> ...



If you need a piece of paper to commit, good for you. We don't. We've been together nearly 20 years with kids. We won't split up because we have no piece of paper, and we wouldn't stay together just because we had a piece of paper. Like I said 50% of marriages end in divorce, so it's not like a marriage license even means commitment.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 8, 2010)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd that no one has commented on the fact that during the time period in the data set, single motherhood has also increased from 4% to 29% among white mothers.
> ...


White unwed mothers have something to do with integration?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



It is a shame the kids have to be subjected to such racist views. Maybe you are better off not being married


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think 50% of the people here are infected with syphillis of the brain. How is not being married being racist?


----------



## IanC (Nov 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I remember back when Quayle brought the single mother issue up with the tv personality Murphy Brown. everyone ridiculed him and it became cool to think that a one parent family was just as good as a traditional one. the stigma practically disappeared overnight. to society's detriment. one of the reasons to drop the stigma was that to blame single mom's was to criticise blacks  who had much higher rates than whites, even though it was less than today.


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


You want to force white children to be around blacks and you don't exspect some black behaviour to rub off?

I bet the majority of unwed white mothers have black fathers.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


I would go even further and say that almost 100% of mulatto children are born to unwed mothers.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 8, 2010)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


 You're blaming white people's problems on black people.

So amusing.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


What the kids call "Wiggers" are a prime example of this penomenon.

White kids who listen to rap music, sag down their pants, and wear their hat sideways.


----------



## IanC (Nov 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > these stats are for whites only. comparable ones for blacks would make the researcher unemployable.
> ...



everyone needs to rent Idiocracy. it seems we are headed in that direction. unlike in the movie, things stop working when everyone is stupid. just look at african countries


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 8, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


 
Stupidity is a disease!


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 8, 2010)

IanC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


 
I object to the phrase "non-hispanic white". Why not just say "white who doesn't have fleas"?


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



It is the effects of the lead that used to be in our gas and the mercury that coal fired power plants produce and we get by eating fish.


----------



## topspin (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks, I didn't know I was in the top 5%


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 8, 2010)

Middleman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



i fail to see why this even matters? marriage is a choice, some people choose to some people dont. why are you judging someones choice to not get married? maybe they dont believe in contracts, or maybe they are gay and they law doesnt allow them to. either way, getting married doesnt necessarily mean a commitment, married people have affairs and get divorced, just the same way non married people break up and cheat. if you believe that marriage is in fact commitment, why not make divorce illegal? then it would be truly a commitment for life. this will never fly, because people have the right to choose to do whatever they want with whomever they want. you need to stop judging people for something that has no affect whatsoever on your life.


----------



## topspin (Nov 8, 2010)

50% of marriages end in divorce, wingnuts act like it's a sure thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2010)

topspin said:


> 50% of marriages end in divorce, wingnuts act like it's a sure thing.



While the other 50% result in a lifetime relationship

How many living together relationships last a lifetime?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Who said they were all young?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## sangha (Nov 8, 2010)

Common Sense said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Because statist wingnuts want the Nanny State govt to intrude into every aspect of our lives (except out wallets)


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> People pay attention to Al Sharpton?



He's rich.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 8, 2010)

Common Sense said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



because we have to pay for their stupidity. get it. wanna have kids and not marry. pay your own way. that makes sense does it not? free choice, free will, but NO free rides.


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


This one ya,
what you think blacks can't be the cause of a problem?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Blacks create far more problems than they solve.


----------



## IanC (Nov 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > 50% of marriages end in divorce, wingnuts act like it's a sure thing.
> ...




the 50% divorce rate is misleading. it is more like 2/3s of all first marriages last, and the 1/3 that doesn't last go on to have an average of 2 divorces.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 8, 2010)

I think people who get married should have to stay married when they have kids. People who get married and don't have children should automatically have their marriage disolved. Then we'd see who has the balls to get married, lol.


----------



## sangha (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> I think people who get married should have to stay married when they have kids. People who get married and don't have children should automatically have their marriage disolved. Then we'd see who has the balls to get married, lol.



You will never be able to stop those perverted straight christians from fornicating with people who are not a parent of their child.

Straight christian perverts can't keep their pants on. That's why we have so many children in single parent homes.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 8, 2010)

sangha said:


> You will never be able to stop those perverted straight christians from fornicating with people who are not a parent of their child.
> 
> Straight christian perverts can't keep their pants on. That's why we have so many children in single parent homes.


Your post reads like you are some kind of retard.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> I think people who get married should have to stay married when they have kids. People who get married and don't have children should automatically have their marriage disolved. Then we'd see who has the balls to get married, lol.



The ones who would get married, under you regime, would be the adult, loving, responsible folks who are ready and able to commit to a spouse, and a family, and carry out the obligations that go with bringing a child into the world. 

Rather than actually laughing, you seem sensitive to the situation that you find yourself in...and uncomfortable with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 8, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



Welcome to the board...

I notice that you have stated that the divorce rate is 50%several times...which it is not.
Moreover, it seems that this is some sort of excuse, or explanation, for you.

Notice the last line in the following, see if you find this as a reason to get that 'piece of paper.'

"The first thing to keep in mind is that the divorce rate has stabilized. An average couple now has a 57% chance of seeing their 15th wedding anniversary. If they make it that far, most will reach "til death do us part." 
Let's group the risk factors into three. The first grouping is the couple's relationship. The second grouping is financial issues. The third grouping is their family history." 


Read more: Will This Marriage Last? - TIME


----------



## nraforlife (Nov 8, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I find it odd that no one has commented on the fact that during the time period in the data set, single motherhood has also increased from 4% to 29% among white mothers.
> 
> I would rather see the study picking economic status and not ethnic background as the comparison point.



No question that is a bad thing. Simply breeds more BHO voters.


----------



## Ozmar (Nov 8, 2010)

IanC said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



African countries were on par with most European countries up until the 18th century. It's less about genetics than it is about culture and history. Heck, Ethiopia was doing pretty well until Italy raped it in the 1930's. Considering how few years have passed in the scheme of things, some African countries are really starting to make a comeback. Your prejudice ass would never be able to accept that, though.


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> some African countries are really starting to make a comeback.


Which ones?


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I am a proponent of marriage before babies, but even in those circumstances of unintended out of wedlock births, a "piece of paper" can make all the difference in a child's life.  I have a few friends who have become very young grandmothers, and they all insisted on that "piece of paper".  It's called a child support agreement and it ensures that the child is taken care of financially and emotionally, even without marriage.  

Melissa is a Sharia supporting,  anti-Semitic troll.  She's simply envious that trolls are forbidden to marry under the "Defense of Marriage Act".  She doesn't give a hoot about the children.

I'd be curious to know how many of those 72% live in a two parent "committed relationship" without marriage.  1% maybe?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

sangha said:


> Common Sense said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



Unlike the liberal/marxist who demand the federal government redefine the meaning of words to accommodate special interests ideas.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

Chubby kids - child abuse
Fatherless kids - the modern family


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



European countries that still had Kings, are those the countries you refer to in the 1700's?


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 9, 2010)

Personally, I didn't stop using birth control until I was in a committed relationship and ready to have children. See how simple that is? We have no intention of splitting up, ever. Anyways, my partner put everything in my name, the house, the cars, the businesses... so I think he's committed, or has to be committed, lol. So I guess, we have several pieces of paper between us, lol, all more meaningful and valuable than a marriage license.

As for supporting sharia, if other women want to be treated like shit, who am I to object? Isn't this supposed to be the land of the free? We let mormons have 20 wives, and everyone else has their religious quirks... And I'm not anti-semitic, I know virtually nothing about the jewish religion. Do I like what's going on in Palestine? No. But hey, being against violent occupation is considered anti-religious these days, go figure.
As for being a troll, I guess when you have nothing else to contribute to the discussion, a juvenile insult is always appropriate?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> Personally, I didn't stop using birth control until I was in a committed relationship and ready to have children. See how simple that is? We have no intention of splitting up, ever. Anyways, my partner put everything in my name, the house, the cars, the businesses... so I think he's committed, or has to be committed, lol. So I guess, we have several pieces of paper between us, lol, all more meaningful and valuable than a marriage license.
> 
> As for supporting sharia, if other women want to be treated like shit, who am I to object? Isn't this supposed to be the land of the free? We let mormons have 20 wives, and everyone else has their religious quirks... And I'm not anti-semitic, I know virtually nothing about the jewish religion. Do I like what's going on in Palestine? No. But hey, being against violent occupation is considered anti-religious these days, go figure.
> As for being a troll, I guess when you have nothing else to contribute to the discussion, a juvenile insult is always appropriate?



The point is women do not want to be in forced relationships, under sharia law there is no abortion, there is no choice. 

Ancient Arab proverb, "If you are weak you do not deserve our help, if you are strong you do not need our help," hence it is the will of Allah the Arabs who immigrated to Palestine suffer.

Arabia was never Palestine.


----------



## chanel (Nov 9, 2010)

Calling a troll a troll is not a juvenile insult. I won't waste my time quoting your trollish posts, but the readers can judge for themselves for shits and giggles if they choose.

Kids deserve two parents. The majority of that 72 percent do not have that.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I didn't stop using birth control until I was in a committed relationship and ready to have children. See how simple that is? We have no intention of splitting up, ever. Anyways, my partner put everything in my name, the house, the cars, the businesses... so I think he's committed, or has to be committed, lol. So I guess, we have several pieces of paper between us, lol, all more meaningful and valuable than a marriage license.
> ...



I don't know, all I ever hear these days is women in a niqab saying they're happy to wear one, so why should I care? Beyond making sure that they all know that they have a choice and that's what they choose, well, whatever floats your boat. I mean, some could consider teaching creationism as child abuse, so where will we draw the line?


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 9, 2010)

Sunni, before you thank me, I'd add that a niqab is possibly the dumbest piece of clothing ever invented. Women who wear one can if they want, it's a free country, but they get zero respect from me, and i look at muslim men who want their women to wear this as dogs not worthy of a brain, because obviously you don't have one.
Now go chop someone's hand off, there again, you can chop all muslims' hands off if you want, just as long as it's not mine !


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 9, 2010)

I did not have sex with those women!
​


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> Sunni, before you thank me, I'd add that a niqab is possibly the dumbest piece of clothing ever invented. Women who wear one can if they want, it's a free country, but they get zero respect from me, and i look at muslim men who want their women to wear this as dogs not worthy of a brain, because obviously you don't have one.
> Now go chop someone's hand off, there again, you can chop all muslims' hands off if you want, just as long as it's not mine !


They wear niqab to respect God and has nothing to do with you or what you think.

I wish we did chop off hands here in the U.S. for theft.

The crime rate would go down dramatically.


----------



## Cuyo (Nov 9, 2010)

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > What do you propose be done about it?
> ...



Such a program already exists... idk I saw it on 20/20 or some shit a few years ago.  Dr. Laura was an ardent supporter.  Paid drug addicts $200.00 to either have their tubes tied or go on long term birth control, like Norplant.


----------



## jimbetty123 (Nov 10, 2010)

McDowell's said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


and that .1% you comes.
you definitely born with fur coat....


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni, before you thank me, I'd add that a niqab is possibly the dumbest piece of clothing ever invented. Women who wear one can if they want, it's a free country, but they get zero respect from me, and i look at muslim men who want their women to wear this as dogs not worthy of a brain, because obviously you don't have one.
> ...



Ya that's nice, a religion dominated by violence and fear. As for the niqab, it's just a way for men to control women, which means muslim men are perverse and social midgets. man, you'd think some cool muslim guys would try to convince the nutjobs that that's no way to treat a woman. Like cmon dude, you think that's right?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> As for the niqab, it's just a way for men to control women, which means muslim men are perverse and social midgets. man, you'd think some cool muslim guys would try to convince the nutjobs that that's no way to treat a woman. Like cmon dude, you think that's right?


My wife wore niqab before I meet her.

Never once told her she had to wear it. (But I do find it very attractive.)

She wears it to honor Allah.

If you offered her a million dollars cash to walk down the street one block without wearing it.

She would refuse to do so because she is that religious.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 10, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > As for the niqab, it's just a way for men to control women, which means muslim men are perverse and social midgets. man, you'd think some cool muslim guys would try to convince the nutjobs that that's no way to treat a woman. Like cmon dude, you think that's right?
> ...



Dude thinks a niqab is hot! 

Ever heard of the Stockholm Syndrome?

If your wife turned down a million bucks for 1 block, then sorry homey, you married a retard.

Anyways, neither the koran nor allah asks for a niqab, it's a male imposed thing. That you don't object to it shows your social immaturity.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 10, 2010)

Why is Allah afraid to see a woman's hair?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GzeZ5MJ8xQ[/ame]


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought she said she was going to make it short, lol.

It's simple, US English brown people wear the niqab to scare the white folks, plain and simple. It's easy enough for an American to have a niqab, spiked hair or nipple rings, but in a lot of muslim countries the women are forced to hear that shit. Western muslim women should show more solidarity with abused muslim women worldwide and refuse to wear that degrading rag.

I listened to 5 minutes out of 10 and she never gave a reason WHY she did except "that it's right". it's probably because she ran out of black guys to bang so figure she'd pretend to be a virgin again.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2010)

Reguardless of any past that she may or may not have..

This Sister has chosen the Straight Path of Islam that leads to Heaven.

And that is all that really matters.


----------



## nraforlife (Nov 10, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> ............ We let mormons have 20 wives, ...........



where did you get THAT notion?


----------



## chanel (Nov 10, 2010)

Check out her posts.  She's a dante-in-training.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 11, 2010)

nraforlife said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > ............ We let mormons have 20 wives, ...........
> ...



National Geographic did a cover story of that about a year or so ago. One old fart had a hundred and something kids, 8 wives... and he wasn't the only one. Ok, maybe 20 was exaggerated a tad, but we let white people have more than 4 wives, so why can't muslims have 4? 
Of course, I'd just pass a law cutting all these people out of any welfare or such, they seem to love it so much.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 11, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Reguardless of any past that she may or may not have..
> 
> This Sister has chosen the Straight Path of Islam that leads to Heaven.
> 
> And that is all that really matters.



She sounded like a dimwit who had no clue as to why or what she was doing, you can have her. She's too dumb to be an agnostic anyways.


----------



## nraforlife (Nov 11, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



Thr FLDS are regarded and treated as a criminal cult. The LDS HQ'ed in Salt Lake City do not do polygamy and hence Mormons (their nickname) do not do polygamy.


----------

